# Driver Goes 2 Miles With Dead Woman On Car, Police Say



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BEAR, Del. -- *The body of a pedestrian killed early Friday was carried on a car for more than two miles before the driver, apparently impaired by drugs or alcohol, was pulled over by police, authorities said. 
Delaware state police said a motorist called 911 about 1:15 a.m. to report that a Volkswagen Rabbit was being driven erratically. The motorist followed the vehicle and continued to report its location, at one point noting that it had swerved onto the shoulder of Route 40 and struck an object. 
As state troopers converged on the vehicle, they reported seeing an object on the roof. The Volkswagen continued for about two miles before coming to a stop in Newark, where officers found a woman's body on top of the car.

Teresa Voiers, 44, of New Castle, Del., was pronounced dead at the scene.

The driver of the car, Tanya S. Kunig, 25, of Smyrna, Del., was charged with second-degree vehicular homicide and driving under the influence of alcohol and/or drugs.

According to Kent County court records, Kunig is the subject of an active warrant issued earlier this year after she failed to appear for a case review on a charge of driving under the influence of alcohol and/or drugs.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

